# huge amberjack



## BOWROD (Mar 25, 2008)

check out the jack my buddie caught on our trip last yearfishing out of destin-this has to be a fish of a lifetime.> right ???


----------



## clent586 (Mar 25, 2008)

Man that is a fine Amberjack. We went out on the Lady K in October 2006 and a buddy caught a 74 pounder for the rodeo. I think you have his beat substancially. Good job!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 25, 2008)

That is a dandy AJ. 

Biggest one I have caught is about 40 Lbs..... I imagine that one was tough to pull up..

FWIW, the all tackle World Record is 155 Lbs caught off Bermuda in 1992.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Mar 25, 2008)

stud! What was the weight?


----------



## BOWROD (Mar 25, 2008)

*jack*

the captain of the boat said   it would weigh about 80-85 lbs ???


----------



## deadend (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet reef donkey.  Ones that size are extra fun when you stick a spear in their head 150' down.


----------



## bluemarlin (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea bro! That's a BIG one. Did you eat it?


----------



## BOWROD (Mar 27, 2008)

*jack*

YEAH WE ATE IT  IT TOOK SEVERAL FISH FRY'S BUT WE ATE IT !!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 27, 2008)

That has got to be the hardest pulling fish in the ocean. My biggest was 55lbs..I can't imagine how one that big might have felt. They are great on the smoker.


----------



## SouthGaTrophyHunter (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you dispatch him before you brought him in the boat? Them big ambers can do some damage.Yes, bowhunter they are very tasty on the smoker.Ever tried the smoked amberjack dip?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## JFKFLA (Mar 28, 2008)

Really nice reef donkey you got there. Someone said it right, I also think they are the hardess pulling fish. Oh and talk about smoked fish dip. Now go get another one.


----------



## FishingAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

If you don't fish the salt all the time, that's an AJ of a life time.  Great job.

Oh, and how did you like the worms? (all AJs that size have worms, but they cook right up like the rest of the fish...it's best that you did not notice)


Also... I think I'm gonna have to dissagree with "hardest fighting fish"....typically when you catch an AJ they are straight down, which make the fight very hard regardless of the fish.


When were were trolling off the outerbanks last year, we hooked an 25# AJ! (rare indeed)!

He fought well, but NOTHING like a tuna!  Much better than a dorado however.


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 1, 2008)

Fine fishy!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hevishot (Apr 1, 2008)

nice rubba lips...


----------



## jai bo (Apr 1, 2008)

That is a STUD!!!   We tried hooking a big hammy off the back of the boat and the 1/2 of Bonita we had hooked just sank next thing you know, the clicker went wild....We fought it fer a bit and it started coming up and when it was below the boat we looked and it was a HUGE AJ!!!   As it got closer, it opened it's mouth and spit the Bonita!!!   The hammy came back and ate it up so at least we caught him!!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Apr 1, 2008)

Ouuwee!
Thats a Hoss of a AJ..
I've caught lots of them too ,but not that big
my average 30-maybe 50 #.
That is a dang sure goodun.
Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are mighty fine eating as you know already   

BCW


----------



## How2fish (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats I got one in the late 80's that won the Ling contest in Mexico Beach it was 93lbs and if I could figure out how to post a pic   I'd show you....they are bears t fight and hoestly either of these would KILL me if I hooked into them today Congrats again....


----------



## hevishot (Apr 1, 2008)

Im I the only one on here who wouldnt even consider eating a jack? wormy, nasy parasite filled suckers....but they do bend your rod. I get the feeling it must be a florida thing to eat AJ's because when I worked on sport fishing boats in SC, no one ate Jacks of any kind.....


----------



## bluemarlin (Apr 1, 2008)

hevishot said:


> Im I the only one on here who wouldnt even consider eating a jack? wormy, nasy parasite filled suckers....but they do bend your rod. I get the feeling it must be a florida thing to eat AJ's because when I worked on sport fishing boats in SC, no one ate Jacks of any kind.....



I'm with you!!!!
I guess the guys who eat them have never looked at the meat closely!! AJ's have worms, live worms... I have never and will never eat one because I've filet too many shark fishing.
Plus, We like the people who charter our boat more than letting them eat those things... But, they are fun to fight if you like a straight up and down pull.


----------



## hevishot (Apr 1, 2008)

bluemarlin said:


> I'm with you!!!!
> I guess the guys who eat them have never looked at the meat closely!! AJ's have worms, live worms... I have never and will never eat one because I've filet too many shark fishing.
> Plus, We like the people who charter our boat more than letting them eat those things... But, they are fun to fight if you like a straight up and down pull.



...


----------



## How2fish (Apr 2, 2008)

Small ones make some of the best sushi I've ever had..really and unless I had done the eating I wouldn't be doing the telling...that I was surprised is an understatement....but I've eaten Aj many times and the guys at my hunting club have always liked it when we have our annual fish fry...but the 1st time I saw those worms I was some put off..but if you cook the filets they are no worries..not doing sushi with ones with worms..


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sure everyone has or does eat sea trout.  Have you seen the worms in those things?  They just add flavor.


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 3, 2008)

If you eat McDonald's...............I'll stick with the wormy fish


----------



## rhead (Apr 3, 2008)

What boat did you go out on?  I only ask because it looks like the boat we go out on every year.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 3, 2008)

Gulf AJ's tend to be free of worms, fwiw.  I've had it and it was great.

I've eaten miles of worms in trout that I've caught around here.  I see no need to point these out to my wife either.

Oh, and great fish.  That is a total hawg.


----------



## BOWROD (Apr 4, 2008)

rhead said:


> What boat did you go out on?  I only ask because it looks like the boat we go out on every year.



THE MOTHERLODE WE GO OUT WITH JASON EVERY YEAR ,AND WE SMASH THE GROUPER !!!


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 7, 2008)

Good lookin grouper man!!!


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a hawg of an AJ, definitely a once in a lifetime fish.  Congrats.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2008)

Finally got this to work just wish it was a little better image..93lb A.J..from the late 80's outta Mexico Beach off the "Finest Kind" . And boys it liked to have killed me...


----------

